

How to Choose a Teaching Programming Language - krat0sprakhar
https://blogs.janestreet.com/how-to-choose-a-teaching-language/

======
greenyoda
Posted a few days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8621671](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8621671)

